# hive scale



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

on line I run into a thing to weigh the hive with little effort ,, it is with a fish scale and 2x4s .. I put one together just to try ,, and this little thing works great ..I have a hanging scale that I had been using , thats going to be put away .. is a lot better to pull down 20 pounds ( I can do that with my foot ) to know the hive weighs 160 pounds , then to lift 160 pounds and get the same information .. you can make it so you pull 1 pound for each 10 pound the hive weighs .. I made it 1 pound pull to each 8 pounds hive weight .. been looking at this for over a year , thought it was to easy ,, just thought I would give it a try ,, and it works great ..


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

OK.... I'm intrigued. Can you send a link to how to do it or tell us how here? That would be wonderful as I sure can't pick up 160 pounds!!


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

yep please share


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

i once had a hive on scales...it was very educational.....well it was just plain fun....


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Several years ago the old gent that spent a bunch of his time answering my questions who lived a 1/2 mile down the road passed on. Once every thing had settled down, the son asked me and another guy to clean out the honey house and barn of bee keeping equipment and sell it at the club meetings. One thing that didn't sell was a hive scale so the son told me to keep it.
It's sole design was to set a bottom board on it and stack the hive as normal. You could record the daily amount of honey that was stored if you wished. In about ten years I have never used it. 








$95.00 http://www.maxantindustries.com/tools.html
Two years ago I was a judge of new equipment ideas at a SEMBA meeting . One idem was intresting in the fact it was a hunk of angle iron with a 1/2 drive socket welded on it. You slid the angle iron between the bottom board rail and the hive body, then useing a toqure wrench you recorded the highest reading it held steady at when you lifted on the wrench.

Here is a link to one.

http://makingthingswork.wordpress.com/2011/09/15/70/


 Al


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

I have never had a hive on a scale throughout the year. But I plan too this coming spring.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

here is the site
beeweigh.com/weighinghivegd.html
i will give the inch of each thing in the morn ,, its dark now


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

to start I made mine with 1x3 not 2x4 .. I put a 3 1/2 inch drywall screw 2 inch from the end in the side ,and 1inch from top side , made a mark 6 inch from there ( when using this the point that is on your hive stand has to be on the same point each time ) my stands are 4x4 , so I want to lift the hive side at the mid point ( 10 inch in from back corner ) 24 1/2 inch from the lift screw is the 10 to 1 point .. I used small strips of ply wood to hold the piece going up then put a hook 22 inch up to hook the scale to . I move mine back to the 8 to 1 point


----------

